# Look at the ruckus Timboy started!



## Big Ed

Stillakid said:


> I read all of his stuff this morning. Omigod, I almost busted a gut:laugh::laugh:
> 
> Lots of info. I do think that he meant that instead of just stacking, he should have constructed an angled base that he could attach to. Probably be easier planning his cuts and maximizing the use of the panels.
> 
> You could build a nice tunnel with the panels stepped to a frame as the basis.


Reckers quote,
I saw that one this morning! I'm not sure what Timboy meant by the hard-shell form, unless he meant stacking them on a slant like in some of the PA rock formations. Nice job, though!
__________________


What are you guy's busting a gut over?
You read all his stuff this morning? 
Who's stuff?

Who's Timboy?

Are you referring to a different post?


----------



## tjcruiser

Ditto ... what Big Ed said ...


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Ditto ... what Big Ed said ...



It must be a private thing among the S gaugers.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers

Actually....it is an S scale insider thing. BUT....since we like you guys: http://bigbadtimboy.blogspot.com/2010/04/chew-barn.html

Timboy is a very opinionated S scaler. Read some of his older posts about different kinds of guys and his opinions---the Cheapskate Guy, the All Thumbs Guy, and so on. It's good reading because Timboy doesn't seem to like anybody. *L* Except me.


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> BUT....since we like you guys: http://bigbadtimboy.blogspot.com/2010/04/chew-barn.html



Ohhh ... this day is getting better and better ...

We've be gvien the keys to the Golden S Kingdom!


----------



## tjcruiser

Where, and I quote, the King has decreed:

"Lionel enthusiasts sound like little girls when they squeal."

'Dems fighting words, I say. Sound the trumpets! Saddle up the horses! Don your armor!


----------



## Reckers

tjcruiser said:


> Where, and I quote, the King has decreed:
> 
> "Lionel enthusiasts sound like little girls when they squeal."
> 
> 'Dems fighting words, I say. Sound the trumpets! Saddle up the horses! Don your armor!


That's not true. Little girls sound far more manly than Lionel users. :laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine

Reckers said:


> That's not true. Little girls sound far more manly than Lionel users. :laugh:


Yea, maybe the southern ones


----------



## Reckers

Boston&Maine said:


> Yea, maybe the southern ones


A valid point. Southern little girls do sound more manly than all Lionel users. Northern women, in contrast, LOOK more many than all Lionel users.:laugh:


----------



## Stillakid

Reckers, why does B & M always bash Southerners? Is it because of the, "S?"


----------



## Reckers

Nah. He's just trying to look manly for the other Lionel girls. :laugh: They look up to him 'cause he can spell "O".

Here's an interesting question for you, Jim: what state was named after a variety of pig? *innocent look*


----------



## Stillakid

The Hampshire The Hampshire is easily identifiable by the white band that circles its body at its forelegs. Another of the English "shire" breeds, (Hampshire, Berkshire, Yorkshire) it too has large erect and open ears and *carries itself with a bit of pomposity*. It is similar to the Berkshire in its body shape, possibly a bit more well muscled than the other "shires".

Would this be the, "Correct Answer?" LOL!!!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser

Dohh! B&M's not gonna like that ...

Afix bayonettes! Looks like we got ourselves another Civil War on our hands!


----------



## T-Man

You guys are too funny! I never knew that there was a Hampshire Pig. That explains a lot about the state. I am retreating from this discussion. I sense a skewing.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Stillakid said:


> Reckers, why does B & M always bash Southerners? Is it because of the, "S?"


Always? 

This is the first time, LOL


----------



## Reckers

Nevertheless, it's fun. *L* Nice pickup on the Hampshire, Jim!


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> Always?
> 
> This is the first time, LOL



Take away their S column B&M!:thumbsdown:

That will quiet them up or then we will hear how they squeal Southern style.:laugh:

The Lord givith and the Lord can takeith away.


----------



## Boston&Maine

big ed said:


> Take away their S column B&M!:thumbsdown:


I cannot do that... They will have to start bashing Canada for that to happen :cAnada:

But, I do have the power to :banplz:

There have not been many spammers lately, so I am starting to get the itch :cheeky4:


----------



## Reckers

Bash Canada? I'm amazed you would suggest such a thing! We in the states have a special place in our hearts for Canada. For us, it's like a huge, fascinating place where wonderous things happen: our very own Galapagos, where strange creatures inbreed and create new and exotic strains of....well, of something! Oh, Canada!!!!!


----------



## Boston&Maine

Reckers said:


> Bash Canada? I'm amazed you would suggest such a thing! We in the states have a special place in our hearts for Canada. For us, it's like a huge, fascinating place where wonderous things happen: our very own Galapagos, where strange creatures inbreed and create new and exotic strains of....well, of something! Oh, Canada!!!!!


Still trying to get TwoRail to make a "Reckers' Wisdom" forum, eh?


----------



## Reckers

*ROTFLMAO!!!!* I have no shame, B&M!


----------



## Stillakid

Reckers, I'm thinking, that "Tim Boy", would LOVE it here So many "Friendly", and open-minded, "O's" to converse with


----------



## tworail

<---- Pops his head out of his igloo and then retreats.


----------



## Stillakid

tworail, come on in, but make sure you're wearing your waders, it might get a bit, "Deep!" LOL!


----------



## Big Ed

Hey I didn't start this thread, I just commented on it???:thumbsup::appl:

But I will take credit for it.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers

Stillakid said:


> Reckers, I'm thinking, that "Tim Boy", would LOVE it here So many "Friendly", and open-minded, "O's" to converse with


Nah....it would't be fair. A dozen or so O gaugers taking on two or three S scalers would be like sending children out to play in the traffic. We need to protect our tricycling brethren!:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

tworail said:


> <---- Pops his head out of his igloo and then retreats.



I nominate the above for the MTF Montly Subtle Humor Award. Very funny ... very funny, indeed! :thumbsup:

TJ


----------

